# How do I know if the Reciprocator doesn't work



## ILD (May 31, 2011)

Hi, 
I just purchased a used SWF/B-1501C, this is my 1st embroidery machine. It's been running good but I was on needle 2 when I did my design trace and I hit the hoop. I broke the lever that activates the upper part of the head, now the lower part will not work, is that because of the reciprocator? I have rebuilt a lot of equipment in my time and I wish that I could purchase a better manual.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

It you break the presser foot ( the metal piece with the hole in it) where the needle goes.

Broke meaning? Broken off?


----------



## ILD (May 31, 2011)

No, I broke the upper lever on the top of the head. But I already fix that, it works good, but now the lower part of the head doesn't work.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Pat:

If you need to call a professional tech, here's who I recommend:

Just Jack's Inc.
Jack Stewart
727-644-3562
[email protected]

Jack tours the country with maintenance visits and repairs. I'm sure he can handle anything you throw at him.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So when you press the start button, is anything moving? Have you checked the switch under the red light to make sure you didn't accidently turn the head off?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok.. now when you do a design trace your needle should not be down unless you are holding it down. A trace just moves the hoop and shows you how big your design is compared to the hoop.

So you were actually sewing a sewing a design bigger than the hoop. Can you take a pic? 

Unscrew the press foot and make sure there is no damage.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not familiar with your machine but it sounds like the jumpbase is not engaged or is broken. Its a small white plastic piece that sits behind the needle bars and engages the needle bar you select and lets it move. check it out. good luck


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

ILD said:


> No, I broke the upper lever on the top of the head. But I already fix that, it works good, but now the lower part of the head doesn't work.


 
I have this same machine and this happened to me many times, but never did it break the head. When it hit the hoop, usually it will shift the whole hoop mechanism (this is when I frantically press the stop button to keep it from going further). The worse that I can do is break the pressure foot and the needle, so I don't understand what you mean when you say "lower part of the head?"


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

Since there are 15 needles, I suggest you by pass that needle and use the other 14. You may have already done so, but I just wanted to throw that out.


----------



## ILD (May 31, 2011)

tfalk said:


> So when you press the start button, is anything moving? Have you checked the switch under the red light to make sure you didn't accidently turn the head off?


Thank you, you are right, my wife called mesa and they had her check the switch and now it works. Thanks again.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Ask me how I know about that switch? 

Glad to hear you are back up and running!

- Ted


----------

